

Is Google News using Techmeme to Break .. Ugh … Breaking News? - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/seoandtech/2010/10/18/is-google-news-using-techmeme-to-break-ugh-breaking-news/

======
dotBen
I read this twice and I can't understand what the writer is trying to explain
(I'm very familiar with Techmeme and Google News).

There appears to be a broken image where he says "this is what the tweet
looked like" so perhaps that's what I'm missing. Or maybe he's still making no
sense.

Care to help?

